# Rameau Opera Boxed set....and Rameau's operas in general



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any interest in this set? It was just released a couple weeks ago. I'm very interested but it would be a rather absurd expenditure as the only music I know by Rameau is his Syphonie Imaginaire album.










So since putting this in my Christmas list would be foolish, what INDIVIDUAL recordings can you recommend by this gentleman?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Jean-Philippe Rameau: Regne Amour; Operatic Love Songs (Carolyn Sampson)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Morimur said:


> Jean-Philippe Rameau: Regne Amour; Operatic Love Songs (Carolyn Sampson)


Yesyesyes.


BTW I bought the box set last week.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Jean-Philippe Rameau: Regne Amour; Operatic Love Songs (Carolyn Sampson)


*Règne Amour: Love songs from the operas*
Carolyn Sampson (soprano); Ex Cathedra / Jeffrey Skidmore


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Any interest in this set? It was just released a couple weeks ago. I'm very interested but it would be a rather absurd expenditure as the only music I know by Rameau is his Symphonie Imaginaire album.
> 
> So since putting this in my Christmas list would be foolish, what INDIVIDUAL recordings can you recommend by this gentleman?


In order of recommendation...

*SINGLE DISCS OF ORCHESTRAL SUITES FROM THE OPERAS:*

*1. Les Indes Galantes - Orchestra of the 18th Century / Frans Brüggen* (1 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
ArkivMusic









*2. Les Boréades, Dardanus - Orchestra of the 18th Century / Frans Brüggen* (1 CD)
Amazon.com
ArkivMusic









*3. Hippolyte et Aricie - La Petite Bande / Sigiswald Kuijken* (1 CD)
Amazon.com
ArkivMusic









*4. Les Paladins - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Gustav Leonhardt* (1 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
ArchivMusic









*5. Naïs, Temple de la Gloire - Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra / Nicholas McGegan* (1 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Any interest in this set? It was just released a couple weeks ago. I'm very interested but it would be a rather absurd expenditure as the only music I know by Rameau is his Symphonie Imaginaire album.
> 
> So since putting this in my Christmas list would be foolish, what INDIVIDUAL recordings can you recommend by this gentleman?


In order of recommendation...

*COMPLETE OPERAS*

*1. Les Indes Galantes - Les Arts Florissants / William Christie* (3 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk









*2. Pygmalion - La Petite Bande / Gustav Leonhardt* (1 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk









*3. Les Fêtes d'Hébé - Les Arts Florissants / William Christie* (2 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk









*4. Les Boréades - English Baroque Soloists / John Eliot Gardiner* (3 CD)
Amazon.com









*5. Hippolyte et Aricie - Les Arts Florissants / William Christie* (3 CD)
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
ArkivMusic


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Any interest in this set? It was just released a couple weeks ago. I'm very interested but it would be a rather absurd expenditure as the only music I know by Rameau is his Syphonie Imaginaire album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, your question could read: *"The only thing I know about this composer is Air on the G-string and one of The Brandenburg Concerti. Should I buy this box set of works by this composer?"*

Ergo: Though my computer screen is too small to read who the performers are (enlarging does not change that), it is a no-brainer. That box set, should take you a while to get through, so through the course of this next year if you find they're not your cuppa, give'em to me the christmas after next


----------

